# The car ride



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I took a picture of Aspen in his seat belt while we were going to Tejon Ranch. He's a happy boy!!














*I love these next two. Probably my favorite pics of him. His eyes look like they stare straight into your soul.*


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

He is a stunner!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

He's so gorgeous and those eyes! I could melt.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I just love Aspen, he looks like a big teddybear, just a sweetheart of a dog.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Aspen is one of my favorites. He is so handsome. And your right, those eyes can see into your soul! Great pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2012)

Channel seeming to freak out... Bisoux giving her a dirty look.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Those are some beautiful pictures,Aspen seems to really love the camera,thanks for sharing.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> channel seeming to freak out... Bisoux giving her a dirty look.



hahahahahaha!! :rofl:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

he is beautiful


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

cupybear said:


> Those are some beautiful pictures,Aspen seems to really love the camera,thanks for sharing.


You have no idea how photogenic he is!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Aspen does have beautiful eyes!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Such cute pictures! My bottom lip automatically curled when I saw his eyes lol


----------

